# Obsidian Series® 650D Mid-Tower Case



## Jim hawkins (8. Dezember 2014)

*Obsidian Series® 650D Mid-Tower Case*

Ich besitze u.a. das obige Gehäuse von Corsair. Das Gehäuse hat vorne ein Frontpanel - davon ist leider die Klinke für Soundausgabe? einen wackelkontakt. Wo kann ich so ein Panel bestellen?

Danke


----------



## ich111 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Obsidian Series® 650D Mid-Tower Case*

Bestell nicht, lass dir das von Corsair ersetzen


----------



## Jim hawkins (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Obsidian Series® 650D Mid-Tower Case*

Ich komme nicht um eine Bestellung herum. Rechnung müsste ich suchen - glaub aber ich sie nicht mehr.Ich habe ja auch noch nie ein Gehäuse zurückgeschickt und das gute Teil müsste jetzt 2jahre alt sein. Ich mag es immernoch - nur mit dem Wackelkontakt nervt halt - weil ich da nichts anschließen kann.

Soll ich mich an Corsair wenden?


----------



## ich111 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Obsidian Series® 650D Mid-Tower Case*

Lass dir das Teil von Corsair schicken. Wenn noch Garantie dann auf keinen Fall kaufen.


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Obsidian Series® 650D Mid-Tower Case*

Hi Jim hawkins,

mach bitte die RMA-Anfrage über unser Kundenportal auf. Das Front I/O Panel können wir dir zusenden (Teilenummer CC-8930025). Anders kommt man im Moment nicht an das Ersatzteil.

Viele Grüße


----------

